# Karl Grube from the Bonisteel Masonic Library - Feb 01,2010



## News Feeder (Jun 11, 2010)

Join us this Sunday on the Masonic Central pod cast as Karl Grube, who is the President of the Bonisteel Masonic Library in Ann Arbor Michigan and a member of the board of trustees for the Detroit Masonic Temple Library, talks to us about Michigan Masonry, the life and legacy of the Bonisteel Library, and the jewel of the American Masonic edifice, the Detroit Masonic Temple.Michigan



 | Detroit



 | Masonic



 | Ann Arbor



 | Bonisteel



 

More...


----------

